# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 35)



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2019)

*How many chisel sets do you own? Which ones do you use the most often and how often do you sharpen them? 
And the bonus question, What set would you recommend for the beginner? *
*


*


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course, the  and the guy who went to SWAT too....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2019)

I Just have a mix of chisels. I think the only full set of chisels I have are some old craftsmans that I purchased in the early 70s. But they have served me well, they are just the clear plastic handles but have a nice metal striking cap. They sharpen up nice and seem to hold an edge even though I know they are not the best quality steel, but they work for me. I have a 3 piece marples set and a bunch of unknown beater chisels that came in auction lots. One day I will purchase a really nice set, but I cant help myself and still look at vintage stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Own 4 "sets"...

2 - HSS - One of which has never been used. Wife bought me a set for Christmas when I bought my first lathe, I bought a set before Christmas.
1 - Basic beginner's set, $25 at Harbor Freight - Got these in deal when I purchased my Harbor Freight benchtop lathe. Tossed them in a shop drawer.

1 - mini set for turning little goodies and for detail work

Then there are the pair of mini-carbides I bought from one of the guys here, @TimR I believe.
Few other miscellaneous tools.

How often do I sharpen? 

Depends on how often they get dull, the one set of HSS chisels hasn't been sharpened in 5 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 25, 2019)

I’m assuming this pertains to flat work chisels, and I own two sets. One is a cheap set of Craftsman chisels, and the other is a decent set of Marples chisels. I don’t sharpen either that often, but I also don’t use them very often.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 25, 2019)

Marples-sorbies and a bunch of loose chisels. + a huge set 100+ of carving chisels from My FIL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 25, 2019)

The best set I have is a set of Woodriver from Woodcraft. I conned a friend into sharpening all of them. I think I have used the 1/4" once. I have had them about 3 years. I gave my set of old Stanley chisels to a young man getting into woodworking. Not used a chisel very often so I have no opinion on brands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm guessing you mean for turning....
4 sets +/-
An oddball set and a mini set that are downstairs with the lathe, plus 2 carbides bought on here, 2 from @woodtickgreg and another I think I got on the auction on here.
2 complete sets out in the shop that came with a big lathe that I bought a few years ago, I have no idea of the quality.
As for how often I sharpen them....I don't! I use the carbides.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2019)

This is an open ended question. It applies to turning, carving and flat work chisels. Whatever you use or have in your shop for all wood work....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 25, 2019)

I have three sets.
Stanley FatMax bench chisels are my go to’s
Narex mortising chisels
And some black handled Stanley’s modified for cleaning out DT waste. 

I sharpen when they’re dull.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2019)

Brink said:


> I have three sets.
> Stanley FatMax bench chisels are my go to’s
> Narex mortising chisels
> And some black handled Stanley’s modified for cleaning out DT waste.
> ...


Mortising chisels are on my wish list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2019)

I only listed my bench chisels. Most of my turning chisels I made. But I have a few store bought ones too. Carbides are my go to turning chisels now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 25, 2019)

The only set I own is the Aldi chisels. Figured $5 was cheap enough to find out how bad they were, and they are bad. Sharpened them, used one of them, and put them back into the package at the back of the cabinet. Waiting for the right _friend to_ give them to.

I've bought chisels from many different sources, I have a couple Narex mortise chisels, bench chisels from many different sources, paring chisels from Narex and others and a whole bunch of vintage chisels from garage sales. My favorite are two Japanese dovetail chisels (Koymaichi) that will hold an edge forever.

Someone starting out can't go wrong with a set from Narex. Good quality and price. The individual can fill their toolbox buying the quality and size(s) they need (from Narex or others) as budget dictates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 25, 2019)

I have a set of Narex chisels. I also have two sets of the cheap Aldi chisels - it is nice to have some chisels on hand that you don't have a problem beating on or using on something that you might hit a hidden nail or screw. Have a few other random chisels.

For turning I have a Benjamin's Best set and have a number of Sorby chisels. I bought the BB set and the Sorbys came with a lathe purchase. I haven't really used any of them - I need to take some time and learn how to properly sharpen and use them. I'd really love to take a class on it, or have someone teach me in person - I learn better hands on and visually. I also have a half dozen or so carbide turning tools, from 3 different makers, that are what I mainly turn with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 25, 2019)

For bench work, I use a set of old Stanley 750s and 720s. I also own a set of German made Two Cherries but rarely use them. For carving, I use Swiss Made chisels and gouges. As for sharpening, the Stanleys about once every third job is enough. Swiss Mades stay sharp a very long time if you're careful with the edges.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 25, 2019)

I have my Narex set and one old Stanley 5/8" that I use for abusive work. I use every chisel in the Narex set pretty frequently. I will do a quick sharpen when I think I need it but seem to sharpen the whole set and my plane irons really well a couple times a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 1, 2019)

I own a few sets of Craftsman chisels, back from the late 60's & 70's.
One set is solid steel, one set has the plastic handles on them.
The solid steel set is razor sharp, I don't use them for much.
The other set is what I use for setting door locks, etc.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 1, 2019)

I have 1...1 BIG set 

I use the roughing and bowl gouge the most then the scraper and skew. The rest just sit there hoping I choose them 

I don’t sharpen as much as I should


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 3, 2019)

I have two sets,the cheap one that came with the lathe,roughing gouge,skew and a parting tool,and a mini set of carbides,I use the carbides 99% if the time. I've used the roughing gouge but that’s it. Being a beginner I would recommend a set of full size carbide tipped tools while learning to use and sharpen the traditional tools.


----------

